# Name a few compliments you've received



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Earlier today I was complimented by two customers. Once from a woman asking about about my stylish glasses, due to their transition lens and another instance was from a man inquiring what type of hair gel I used. I told him Axe hair gel and he said it looks great. I replied: "Thanks, I'm glad it actually works!" and that made him chuckle.


I realize these are just small compliments but to people like me who have low self-esteem, this actually brightened up my day. I don't get compliments very often...


What are some of your recent compliments from random strangers and how did you feel?


----------



## VengefulAvocado (Apr 6, 2013)

None. Ever. At all.





Being super cereal.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

You're amusing.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

What type of hair gel do you use?


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

PaxBritannica said:


> What type of hair gel do you use?


Precisely? Axe Hold & Touch, Thick Hair, Cream Wax

About one fingertip amount works fine.
Honestly though, any type of hair gel does almost the same thing, I just use Axe cause it has an aroma to it as well. Or perhaps I'm prone to suggestion and the axe hair gel commercials stood out more and I wanted to use it as a placebo effect in rising my self confidence even just a tad bit. :sus


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Haven't really gotten any recently . . . although a classmate (not exactly a random stranger) said that I had a renaissance look (because of my hair, mostly) and then later when she said I probably found it annoying when people said that and I said I didn't mind, she said I shouldn't, that it was a compliment.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Er, none in real life. Some from online friends i guess, but those can also be pity compliments.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

People compliment my hair colour, my eyes and sometimes my glasses when I wear them. Some people think I'm funny in a dry sort of way. I've also been told I'm strong willed.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

You're very bendable....


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

"You have a really nice smile."


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

"nice jacket" twice! by the same people at my fish and chip shop =)


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice ankles.

(When I wear sandals and 3/4 skinny chinos.)


----------



## syddie (Nov 14, 2012)

A girl at my 2nd job complimented me on my colourful dress style, she said something like "it's always so joyful, I can't imagine you wearing anything boring or dull" which made me quite happy in a weird self-conscious way as I don't usually take much pride in what I wear, not really a fashion forward person. 

Also got told I "stirred very elegantly" by a Sainsbury's customer while I was stirring cucumber at the salad bar *laughs*


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

i don't know actually,haha. :/


----------



## VengefulAvocado (Apr 6, 2013)

Malek said:


> You're amusing.












Alternatively, I've GIVEN other people compliments if that counts. Various times I've told a girl her hair looks cute or such. Does that count? Ah well.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

''You look good'' and ''I like your earrings''


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

Once a lady came up and said, "I've been watching you from my table and I think you're beautiful." I said thank you then my boyfriend and I just looked @ each other. It was the kinda of look that said if we get knifed outside I'm running away...with or without you.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

The most consistent one is that I'm funny. To bad I'm often not funny on purpose. So I've figured I'm an idiot.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice beard.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

The nicest one I can think of right now was: "You're gorgeous and I can't stop staring at you". 

It was a girl who told me this.


----------



## steviejb (Apr 5, 2013)

I've recently been called "cute" by a couple of people which took me completely by surprise. But whatever, it made me smile, albeit briefly!


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

You're so cute


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

"you lost weight" 
"I wish I knew what you were doing to lose weight" 

IT's annoying sometimes though xD


----------

